# Fresh installed mouse works fine, keyboard does not



## golpemortal (Nov 5, 2013)

Just installed fresh FreeBSD 9.2 with KDE4 on my laptop and I am at the KDE login screen for the first time and I notice mouse works fine but keyboard does not, I reinstall FreeBSD more than twice still the same...

Help...

Here is what's in /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2013)

Does the keyboard work on the console? If so it's most likely an Xorg configuration issue. Can you post your xorg.conf?


----------

